# CX550 NT silver oder bronze



## lalaker (4. August 2017)

Hallo!

Laut dem Preisvergleich ist das NT silver, also besser als bronze (als Einziges der Reihe)
Corsair CX Series CX550 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Ich habe den Preisvergleich auf den Fehler hingewiesen, weil ja auf der Corsair-HP das NT als bronze ausgewiesen ist. Daraufhin wurde mir ein Dokument zugeschickt, dass diesem NT silver-Effizienz bescheinigt.

Was ist nun Stand der Dinge bzw. richtig?


----------



## Bluebeard (5. August 2017)

Das CX550 mit Teilenummer CP-9020121-EU ist ein 80 PLUS Bronze Netzteil. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis zum Fehler auf Geizhals.


----------



## lalaker (6. August 2017)

Danke für die Klarstellung durch den Hersteller, mir haben sie nicht geglaubt


----------



## Bluebeard (13. August 2017)

Hast du eventuell noch das Dokument welches sie dir zugesandt haben? Falls ja, stelle mir das bitte einmal zur Verfügung. Danke.


----------



## lalaker (19. August 2017)

Hier der Link zum Dokument. Getestet wurde das CX 550 allerdings nur mit 115V.

https://plugloadsolutions.com/psu_r...(CP-9020121)(CX550)_550W_ECOS 4860_Report.pdf


----------

